# Driving on drifted country roads



## dneiding (Mar 25, 2008)

Maybe this is a stupid question but I am interested in your opinions/experience.

I live in a rural area and there are several roads (mine included) where there are miles of open fields between houses. These roads have deep culverts on each side and not many trees on the sides. Needless to say, when we get a lot of snow and wind they drift to the point where it's nearly impossible to distinguish the road from the field.

So when you are traversing these roads what's the best way to stay out of the ditch. Twice in the past I found myself in the ditch. You squint to try and make out the road, you can't slow down too much as you need to keep your momentum up and once you get one wheel off the road the ditch will suck you in.

I have considered doing this; what if I plow while I drive? Angle the blade to the right and just go. If I get to a point where the snow is too deep to go any further at least I can back down the path I made and get out of the mess.

So what's your experience with driving on drifted over country roads?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

Sounds like my area.. It's always windy here. To the point they've built a 125 turbine wind farm.

The best advice obviously is to stay off the road when it's that bad but not always possible.

I put my blade in V mode and lower it to about 4" off the road. That will keep the weight on the front wheels. Not sure about a straight blade.

I keep my speed down enough to maintain control while keeping momentum, A big drift will sure slow you down.. I've actually found myself staying on the road by keeping in the middle of the fence lines. And I keep my wipers on steady in case I hit a big drift.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

dneiding;897493 said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question but I am interested in your opinions/experience.
> 
> I live in a rural area and there are several roads (mine included) where there are miles of open fields between houses. These roads have deep culverts on each side and not many trees on the sides. Needless to say, when we get a lot of snow and wind they drift to the point where it's nearly impossible to distinguish the road from the field.
> 
> ...


No experience doing this, but I would not plow my way through the drifts...maybe just slow down and "white knuckle" it...good luck! Also use the narrowest tires you can find that will cut through deeper snow...wide tires will always float more in the deep...


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

I always recommend to my guys that they carry their straight blades low and to the right. A, better air flow through the radiator/tranny cooler by carrying low
B, when you encounter a drift that throws the truck around you wont be thrown into the ditch. This theory is only recommended to be used when their is no traffic as you could be thrown across the center line and that would be bad! But if the roads are that bad generally not too much traffic especially on county roads. Low and to the right for straight blades. Their are other benefits but they don't relate to the question.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Stay in bed and put the covers over your head.


----------



## dneiding (Mar 25, 2008)

grandview;897584 said:


> Stay in bed and put the covers over your head.


But what fun would that be


----------

